

The first comprehensive book on child-computer interaction (Free download) - kperry
http://homepage.cs.uiowa.edu/~hourcade/book/index.php

======
kperry
This is a free book and the first comprehensive book on child-computer
interaction. This is written by my former grad school advisor/mentor. He is
the smartest, humblest guy that I know. I am pretty inspired that he compiled
and summarized the state of child-computer interaction and is offering it as a
FREE book.

